# kayakin at back bay and oh shi* a large snake



## catman82 (Jul 6, 2008)

Well has anyone ever expierenced a similiar situation? i was paddling back at back bay refuge enjoyin the day about 2 days ago and i saw something floating in the water so i got closer to investigate and the i saw a fairly large snake coiled up with it upper part in attack mode. I saw some red in it dont know what kind of snake it was? I dont think water moccasins have red on them but anyhow i said the hell with it and started to paddle away from it, then it started to slither towards me! well i paddled the fastest i have ever have before. All i could think about was 1. it was going to climb aboard and bite me and one of my 2 kids.. yes i had 2 kids on my tandem it was hard and heavy lol. 2. is it poiseness and what do i do if i got bit? i hate snakes..


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

oh man... them red ones are the good eat'n kind!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Never heard of any red snakes in this part of the country but hard to tell now a days it may have been some imported pet snake that got away or somebody turned loose.The only snake that has red on it that iknow of is a Corall Snake in Fkorida.Extremely poison.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Sup BB? My buddy went for a paddle out at Denbigh Docks, Warwick River, in the residential neighborhood of Beechmont a couple of weeks ago and had a similar experience. He was sitting on the side of his yak, feet in the water, and felt something go across his lower back. He looked back and saw a snake about 3' long on the back of his yak. He told me of the coloration patterns and asked if I knew what it was. From his description- it happened to be a scarlet snake. They are NON-poisonous! It resembles a coral snake. If you see a snake that has red on it in bands, just remember the old saying," Red to black, venome lack......red to yellow, kills a fellow!". Helpful to remember this! Hope this helps you out!


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds like an orange bellied water snake. They can be fairly aggressive.
Non-poisonous, but they will scare the crap out of you.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

it was probably a red bellied water snake. non venomous but can be aggressive and nasty. while being non venomous I have heard that water snakes can give nasty infections when they bite so.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I agree on the watersnake ... they can appear to have reddish markings on them especially when fresh after shedding... they will follow you on the water ... smack they water with your paddle and they will more than likely leave


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

wannabeangler said:


> Sup BB? He looked back and saw a snake about 3' long on the back of his yak. ]
> 
> I woulda had the "the big one" and they'd found me floatn dead with you know what in my britches.
> I loved hanging my legs over the side this time of the year.But now don't know if I want to do that or not any more


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

The last time I tried to catch a Red Bellied water snake it was a battle. Those things don't like people...lol


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

BB- The best part of it was when he told me that he jumped out of the boat! When he got out of the yak, the snake followed him...lmao! He got back in and paddled for dear life! Must have looked like a cartoon. A snake is a snake and they all scare the crap outa ya' when you first see it, but typically they are more afraid of you. That's what the experts say.


----------



## bowfin (May 22, 2008)

Probably a Red-bellied or a Northern Watersnake. The Northern can have red markings on it's belly. If it was patterned it was probable a Northern, if it was solid colored on the back (ususally brown) it was probable a Red-bellied. But all snakes can have differented color phases. Both species are agressive and will bite to defend themselves, but are nonvenomous.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

when i was in my teens and twenties i used to do a lot of canoeing in the upper Potomac in the summer and the snakes were everywhere always had to keep your eyes out and smack the water or them if they got too close. even worse when they fall out of a tree right in your boat. better bring extra TP and shorts


----------

